# discarded crappie



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

when the boss and i were out crappie fishing yesterday we ran into a guy who was throwing undersized crappies on the shore. he said that dnr says that there are so many pan fish around that none should be returned to the water even if they are keepers that you aren't keeping. he added that too many decrease the forage for the rest and causes them to be undersized. there were about a hundred or so crappies rotting away on shore betime he left, all of them 5 or 6 inches. two days worth of culling on his part. what's with that?

also it was begining to smell.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

What lake were you fishing? Its a shame someone from the DNR wasn't there to make him clean up the mess and issue a nice big fine!  I guess the guy doesn,t know about crappie cycles! I would have got the guys boat number or licensce plate and turned him in!  LakeRaider<><>


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

that guy sounds like an idiot to me!


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

was what he did ileagal? if so, how should i have turned him in? the boss wanted to shot him, but she's irish. (she's also the reason i don't own a gun)
i wanted to punch him between the eyes, but promised the boss i would cut that stuff out. i guess what i want to know is how should i handle this guy if i see him again.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I know of several instances where guys were warned and even ticketed for discarding dink gills on the ice during hardwater season. Was deemed littering by the officers. Sounds to me like the guy is making a mistake.

Easiest way to find out is to contact ODNR and ask. Heck, I'll even do it next week and post the answer for you. 

Carl


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I got an idea on how to handle him. Send him down my way and I will have a little "chat" with him. he ranks right up there with the ones who keep the little 4-6 inch crappie or the 4 inch bluegill by the dozens. But at least those people eat them and not just waste them on the bank. Sounds like a serious "talkin to" needs to be done to this idiot. You can tell he is not much of a fisherman.


----------

